# Swarm trap placement



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you only have one, I'd put it in/on a tree, at least 6 ft off the ground, but not high enough to hurt you getting it down. :lookout:

Last year I scattered 5 around mine and my neighbors' properties. The one swarm that I caught was in the only one mounted to a tree trunk, 6 ft off the ground, also next to a creek. This year I have 9 traps, 6 of which are sitting on L-brackets ratchet-strapped to tree trunks, 6-8 ft up. Its a bit early to judge how successful those traps will be this year.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Google Tom Seeley. 
It is also on this forum. Excellent info on bait boxes, size, placement etc. Not a huge article but worth reading if you are into bait boxes.
Happy trapping
Rick


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's the Seeley document that _Rick 1456_ mentioned:
http://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstrea...ney%20Bees.pdf


----------



## Isaac Colvin (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Rader


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've had good success in placing traps in trees, 6 to 8 feet off the ground in sheltered areas like fence rows, small ravines, creeks...whatever seems to break the wind and give the traps some shade. I like to think of trapping like fishing=some days it works and some days it don't, even with the same bait in the same location. There's a lot of variables, but nothing ventured, nothing gained so I hang traps all over the county.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4106626


----------

